# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Lifeloggers >  HTC Grip, activity tracker, HTC Corporation, New Taipei City, Taiwan

## Airicist

Manufacturer - HTC Corporation

----------


## Airicist

Introducing HTC Grip, Powered by Under Armour Record 

Published on Mar 1, 2015




> Meet your new workout partners: HTC Grip and Under Armour Record. Track and analyze training activity and sleep data. Stay connected when you need it with compatible iOS7 or Android 4.3+ smartphones. Contoured, easy to read display and soft touch band made of breathable material are built for athletes. Equipped with GPS to capture route, distance, speed and time so you can leave your phone behind during runs. Connect with your social networks for micro challenges to keep you motivated and on-course.

----------


## Airicist

Article "HTC badly needs to get a Grip"
Running the techno hills of Barcelona

by Gareth Beavis
March 7, 2015

----------

